

Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak speaks out on tax - martin_
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-22645403

======
morgosmaci
With all due respect, but comments like these make Steve seem out of touch
with reality. Yes there are some strange business expenses deducted, but to
make a tax on revenue would be so hostile to starting businesses that only
large incumbents could survive.

~~~
hga
It's not unheard of, Washington state has one, to e.g. capture money from
Boeing whatever the business climate is. Don't know if it has a floor to help
startups, but it is thought that's one of the reason the state doesn't have
all that many of them, especially really big ones, and why Microsoft moved
there sometime after the point where they hired a professional CFO who was
semi-horrified to find that prior to that whenever they had another 100K to
sock away they'd just buy a US Treasury instrument.

~~~
itafroma
The City of Portland (Oregon) has a revenue tax as well, with a floor of
$50,000, regardless of incorporation (so it affects freelancers as well). It
was actually $15,000 until 1998, jumped to $25,000 for 1999–2006, then $50,000
since.

------
pasbesoin
Large corporations in the U.S. want to be treated like individuals (or
better), e.g. the Citizens United prosecution and decision (unlimited
political spending).

At the same time, they don't want to be treated like individuals: Taxes,
prison time for criminal offenses, etc.

I have little sympathy for them.

This includes because, as a corporeal individual, I am in competition with
them. And they've stacked the deck.

